# Manufacturers embed malware in their smartphones



## qubit (May 24, 2018)

Say whut?! This has actually shocked me. There's even a downloadable list of the culprits.



> The antivirus maker has discovered *several hundred different Android device models and versions *that come with malware or adware preinstalled.



Shock yourselves *here*.


----------



## AsRock (May 24, 2018)

O so knew this would happen, personally i have only seen smartphones as a way to get data of users.

Seriusly no one thought any thing like this would happen ?,  o come on.


----------



## sepheronx (May 25, 2018)

I instantly assume that my phone is spying on me or has a virus on it.  The big one these days is that they can even hack into your camera and mic through built in malware and what not.

Thats fine though.  Whichever company can have video recordings of me when I am naked in front of my phone and or making noises on the toilet.  Or gain access to my bank account with all my large numbers shown (in red) in my checking account.


----------



## Caring1 (May 25, 2018)

I assume all carriers install their own crap on phones locked to their networks.
Unlocked phones are a different story and should be regulated.


----------



## Athlonite (May 25, 2018)

qubit said:


> Say whut?! This has actually shocked me. There's even a downloadable list of the culprits.
> 
> 
> 
> Shock yourselves *here*.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RXkReFfgyBhri-B5ZFsTPk8asRLi_MKtFQnbDYhpf50/edit#gid=0

Link above is to the list


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2018)

This is another reason i can use when people ask why i dont have a mobile phone in the year 2018...other than the fact that i threw my last one in the Connecticut river in 2000, & never bought another. I do own one , but it has no carrier & is "altered" .  Some people laugh at me when I use alias names to set up email accounts, or membership accounts at certain websites. But I know it's not crazy when I get a solicitor phone call, and the person on the other end of the phone is looking for someone that goes by that alias....data mining makes me uncomfortable.  They can try to sell solar panels to "Bill Grift" all day long ,as long as they don't try to sell them to me .


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2018)

We have a very old phone, spams always going happen.  Our number is only given to who needs to know and still get 3rd party callers for car insurence when we don't have a car,  sure fun though wasting there time.

Smartphones just means more crap on the crap that people complained about, yeah screw that.


----------



## hat (May 25, 2018)

It's a disturbing world we live in. Not at all surprised by this.


----------



## MrGenius (May 25, 2018)

Clickbaity as all hell. Don't you think? The title should mention it's only on no-name cheap ass phones. So the vast majority of us have absolutely nothing to worry about.


----------



## jboydgolfer (May 25, 2018)

AsRock said:


> We have a very old phone, spams always going happen.  Our number is only given to who needs to know and still get 3rd party callers for car insurence when we don't have a car,  sure fun though wasting there time.
> 
> Smartphones just means more crap on the crap that people complained about, yeah screw that.



Long ago I enabled "accepted calling" on my home phone.  It's an option through my ISP's web interface , which only allows calls from numbers that I entered Ahead of time.  It's still rings a single ring if someone calls, but it only continues to ring if it's a number that I have approved of previously. I then forward any rejected calls to the 1-800 Taco Bell number , or to an erectile dysfunction hotline, or whatever I decide.  I've even set it so it forwards to the exact number of the person is calling from when I get solicitors who repeatedly called multiple times a day, that way they end up calling themselves without realizing it


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2018)

Yeah another thing i will not do too, web phone LOL.

Here's a funny on spam emails.


----------



## R-T-B (May 25, 2018)

LineageOS is a blessing.


----------



## hat (May 25, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Clickbaity as all hell. Don't you think? The title should mention it's only on no-name cheap ass phones. So the vast majority of us have absolutely nothing to worry about.


That we know of. One of many. Step back and look at the big picture... freaky things are going on, and have been for some time.


----------



## Readlight (May 25, 2018)

you are just a product for Google.


----------



## las (May 25, 2018)

That's the problem with Android, especially on the Asian brands. Filled with garbage.


----------



## qubit (May 25, 2018)

Athlonite said:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1RXkReFfgyBhri-B5ZFsTPk8asRLi_MKtFQnbDYhpf50/edit#gid=0
> 
> Link above is to the list


The link is in the article, too. That's what I was referring to.



MrGenius said:


> Clickbaity as all hell. Don't you think? The title should mention it's only on no-name cheap ass phones. So the vast majority of us have absolutely nothing to worry about.


No, not clickbaity, smartypants. You're just crapping my thread.  I don't have to justify myself to you.


----------



## Vario (May 25, 2018)

Still using a flip phone.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 25, 2018)

That list though , I've heard of two out of many.


----------



## MrGenius (May 26, 2018)

Yeah...you're right. Inciting mass hysteria is always beneficial. How dare I question it? My bad.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2018)

qubit said:


> Say whut?! This has actually shocked me. There's even a downloadable list of the culprits. Shock yourselves *here*.


That list is complete bunk. I have or have had several of the Android devices listed and not one of them EVER had any level of malware. A few of them had a few pieces of bloatware, but that's not the same and all were completely harmless. And as each device was rooted, debloated and then properly secured, yeah, just not buying this rubbish.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That list is complete bunk. I have or have had several of the Android devices listed and not one of them EVER had any level of malware. A few of them had a few pieces of bloatware, but that's not the same and all were completely harmless. And as each device was rooted, debloated and then properly secured, yeah, just not buying this rubbish.



There is an important distinction there.  Adware != malware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> There is an important distinction there.  Adware != malware.


That is perspective I do not agree with. Adware is most definitely annoying and offensive. It can also be used a malicious way, but it only rarely.


----------



## R-T-B (May 26, 2018)

lexluthermiester said:


> That is perspective I do not agree with. Adware is most definitely annoying and offensive. It can also be used a malicious way, but it only rarely.



I suppose, but most av vendors still classify it as a "PUP" and not malware, that is software with genuine ill intent.

It's also an important factor in classification whether or not it can be removed.  Without android root privileges, bundled adware usually cannot be easily removed, and thus is more in the realm of malware.


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2018)

R-T-B said:


> I suppose, but most av vendors still classify it as a "PUP" and not malware


Exactly.


R-T-B said:


> It's also an important factor in classification whether or not it can be removed. Without android root privileges, bundled adware usually cannot be easily removed, and thus is more in the realm of malware.


Also a very good point. And with Android 6, 7 and 8, rooting has become somewhat of a pain in the backside to put it mildly. However even without root unwanted bloatware can still be controlled. There are firewall apps that do not need root to function effectively, thus providing a barrier to the functionality of said bloatware. I personally will never use any device, Android or otherwise, unless I can completely control what does, and does not, run on it and how it functions. This is why I will never use an Apple device and have such a big problem with Windows 10. I digress..



R-T-B said:


> LineageOS is a blessing.


Agree with you about this one. I've started basing my shopping choices on what LineageOS supports. Surprisingly large and nice selection.


----------



## R0H1T (May 26, 2018)

MrGenius said:


> Clickbaity as all hell. Don't you think? The title should mention it's only on *no-name* cheap ass phones. So the vast majority of us have absolutely nothing to worry about.


Well there's *ZTE* in there, so


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 26, 2018)

R0H1T said:


> Well there's *ZTE* in there, so


Good point.


----------

